# vmware-mui Problem

## aZZe

Hallo zusammen!

Ich habe hier ein kleines Problem mit vmware-mui für den vmware-server. Wenn ich mich per Browser connecten will

```
https://localhost:8333
```

Kommt auch die Anmeldemaske. Allerdings kommt egal bei welchem der User, der natürlich auch in der vmware Gruppe ist folgende Fehlermldung:

```

Could not exec vmware-authd: /usr/sbin/vmware-authd (vmware-authd) does not exist or is not executable

```

Mit der Vmware-Console habe ich keine Probleme. Hat einer eine Idee?

----------

## tuxian

```
ln -s /opt/vmware/server/sbin/vmware-authd /usr/sbin/vmware-authd

chmod +x /opt/vmware/server/sbin/vmware-authd
```

Das hat bei mir geholfen!

Danach nicht vergessen  

```
/etc/init.d/httpd.vmware stop
```

auszuführen, ggfs (bei mir bleiben immer "httpd.vmware"-Prozesse über) die restlichen "httpd.vmware"-Prozesse zu killen:

```
killall "httpd.vmware"
```

 bzw. 

```
killall -9 "httpd.vmware"
```

 und 

das MUI-Interface wieder zu starten:

```
/etc/init.d/httpd.vmware start
```

----------

## aZZe

Super! Vielen Dank! Das wars.

----------

## tuxian

Super, dann mach bitte ein [solved] aus dem Thread-Titel!

----------

## aZZe

Yep! Ich vergesse es immer wieder  :Smile: 

----------

## aZZe

Ich muss das solved doch nochmal wegnehmen, da es wieder ein kleines Problem mit vmware mui gibt. Habe hier einen neuen VMWare-Server aufgesetzt der prima läuft und mit der VMWare Console auch prima anzusteuern ist. Nun wollte ich natürlich auch zusätzlich vmware-mui installieren nur akzeptiert er den Pfad vom vmware Programm nicht.

```

Installing the content of the package.

Setup is unable to find the "vmware" program on your machine. Please make sure

it is installed. Do you want to specify the location of this program by hand?

[yes]

What is the location of the "vmware" program on your

machine? /opt/vmware/server/bin/vmware

VMware Server must be installed on this machine for the VMware Management

Interface to work

Execution aborted.

```

Wie man sieht habe ich ihm den Pfad manuell zugewiesen. Das hat bis jetzt auch immer Problemlos funktioniert. Hat einer dieses Problem auch schonmal gehabt?

----------

## pieter_parker

mit emerge --search vmware-mui finde ich nichts, gibt es die vmware-mui nicht mehr ?

----------

## pieter_parker

fragezeichen

----------

## b3cks

 :Arrow:  https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=149573#c1

Weiß aber nicht, ob das die letzte Info dazu ist. Vielleicht findest du es ja in einem Overlay.

----------

